# Favorite Comic Book Movie



## Gene (Jun 2, 2006)

What's your favorite movie based on a comic book?




My favorite comic book movies are Batman Begins, Spider-man 2, and X2. 

I loved Batman Begins because it focused a lot on Bruce's background and how he came to be Batman. The movie was well done and my only complaint would have to be the fight scenes. During the fight scenes you couldn't tell what the hell was going on.

Spider-man 2 was great and was a lot better than the first. Though the action was great it did get a little boring at times. 

X2 was a huge improvement over the first. This movie had a better plot and better action than the first. The scene with Nightcrawler owning all those secret service agents was just pure awesome. 


Really hard to choose just one. All three of these films were great. Though I'm leaning towards Batman Begins a little bit.


----------



## Anemone (Jun 2, 2006)

hmmmmmmmm, Spiderman, Fantastic 4, oh! And Batman begins!

And I can't wait for the Superman movie to come out!


----------



## Sieg (Jun 2, 2006)

First x-men and spiderman for me...


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 2, 2006)

X-Men II for me.


----------



## Yondy (Jun 2, 2006)

Spiderman Two & Batman Begins


----------



## Spidey (Jun 2, 2006)

For me it's:

1. Spidey 2 
2. Batman Begins
3. Spidey 1/ X2
4. X1/X3


----------



## Hat Hair (Jun 2, 2006)

Out of what I've seen recently, I'd have to say X2, though I have a soft spot for the first TMNT movie (which was more so based on the comics than the cartoon). Sure I'm probably missing something...


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 2, 2006)

At the moment I would have to say Batman Begins, I still can't think of anything bad to say about that movie.


----------



## sperish (Jun 2, 2006)

X-Men I guess...the first one.


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (Jun 2, 2006)

Would Akira count? It's ichi-ban!(#1)


----------



## Slips (Jun 2, 2006)

The first Batman 
Batman begins
X2


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 2, 2006)

I'd go with Sin City and Batman Begins


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2006)

In order? 

1. X2/X3 - Loved the story of 2 and action of 3. 
2. Spiderman 1/Hellboy - Both deliver on action and story. 
3. Fantasic four/Punisher/X-men 1 - had there moments, plus can't denine sexy Jessica alba. 
4. Spidy 2/Batman begins - Story was ok, action horrid, to long. 
5. Catwomen/daredevil/hulk - garbage.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 2, 2006)

1.)Batman Begins
2.)X-men 2
3.)V for Vendetta
4.)X-men
5.)X-men 3

I think Spider-man and Spider-man 2 are wayyyy overrated. They're cheesy, corny, and annoying.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm not super huge on comic book movies, though I wish I was more into them.  The ones I've seen are pretty kickass.  If I could lump the X-Men movies together, I'd say that as one, but if I had to pick one, I'd say X2.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2006)

Spiderman 2 was a fun romp through the minefields of the brain. Complete with special effects that test your suspension of disbelief, and ugly dykes portrayed as hotties.

X-Men 2 was a wonderful little movie, devoid of too many flashy effects, with a humanistic tone that really makes you say, "hey, I could do that if I was made out of osmium too!!".

And, finally, we have Blade 2. I'd contend that Blade 2 was the best of the series. Now, I don't keep up with the Blade comics, nor would I because of the movie, but there's something about Snipes that turns me on.


----------



## Seany (Jun 3, 2006)

Both Spidey movies
All 3 Xmen movies
and Batman Begins


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 3, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> Spiderman 2 was a fun romp through the minefields of the brain. Complete with special effects that test your suspension of disbelief, and ugly dykes portrayed as hotties.
> 
> X-Men 2 was a wonderful little movie, devoid of too many flashy effects, with a humanistic tone that really makes you say, "hey, I could do that if I was made out of osmium too!!".
> 
> And, finally, we have Blade 2. I'd contend that Blade 2 was the best of the series. Now, I don't keep up with the Blade comics, nor would I because of the movie, but there's something about Snipes that turns me on.



Oh man i forgot about blade, in order for me it be. 
Blade 3
Blade 2
Blade 1


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Jun 4, 2006)

BakaKage said:
			
		

> I'd go with Sin City and Batman Begins


Ditto, I'm surprised on-one else has said Sin City.


----------



## CABLE (Jun 4, 2006)

Punisher or Sin City.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jun 4, 2006)

Blade 1 is the best one imo. The second one was good, but the first one was just brilliant. Blade Trinity was much better then the second one and right under the bars of the first one. Good action and storyline, although i think they focus too little on Blade and a little too much on the other characters in the movie.

Punisher was also a good comic book movie, unlike other comic-book movies i think the acting was good and i liked the action in it.

And the x-men movies. X-men 2 > X-men 3 > X-men 1.

Loved the action and story in the second one, third was good, but way too short for all these plots and twists. and then the first one, it was good. But i think the action got a little boring at sometimes and it's now a movie i can really watch over and over again.


----------



## Black Swan (Jun 7, 2006)

Batman Begins and X2 for the tie


----------



## Keme (Jun 8, 2006)

There were a number of good films, which makes it difficult to select just one. However, I narrowed my choice down to Batman Returns, as my favorite movie.


----------



## Hokage Mac Dre (Jun 8, 2006)

-x3
-spidey 2
-blade 1
-batman begins


----------



## Ponko (Jun 8, 2006)

I liked the first Spider-man and Batman Begins. The second Spider-man was alright but I found the story dragged a little too much. The first X-men movie was alright too.


----------



## Death (Jun 8, 2006)

batman begins-DC
blade 1-Marvel


----------



## yummysasuke (Jun 9, 2006)

Spiderman 1 and Batman Begins for me.


----------



## Roy (Jun 9, 2006)

Batman Begins and Sin City


----------



## Potentialflip (Jun 11, 2006)

Batman Begins - simply because I'm a fan. but more importantly it went out and was influenced by the comic more than any Batman movie to date. truly making it the purest batman out there.

Sin City - not really but I do consider this the best adaptation from comic-movie. I saw the movie first and read the graphic novel later. Both were done very well. 

Spiderman/X-Men 2 - The story really moved well on both. But they are there as movies I still watch on DVD that came from comic books.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 11, 2006)

Batman Begins, Fantastic Four, and Spiderman 2


----------



## mortsleam (Jun 11, 2006)

X3.
Awesome plot. Good action. And funny sometimes.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 11, 2006)

Spiderman 2 was great.

.... But they still fucked up the romance!

I'm holding out for "The Sandman"

Oh, also Sin City.


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 11, 2006)

SSIIIIIIIIIIIIN CIIIIIIIIIITTTTTYYYYYYYYYY!!


----------



## Heroin (Jun 11, 2006)

spider main 2.....


----------



## Shen (Jun 12, 2006)

Captain Underpants The movie, nahh  
Spiderman 1&2 << He's my fav super hero


----------



## Nami-swan (Jun 12, 2006)

The X-Men franchise, the The Batman franchise, Spiderman 1 & 2, Sin City, then Fantastic Four.


----------



## Mojim (Jun 12, 2006)

All X-men movies 1,2 and 3.
Spider Man 1 and 2...


----------



## ninjademon25 (Jun 12, 2006)

batman begins was good yes it did focus on bruce's "backround" (if you honestly think that's what happened for the love of god please read the comic) i loved both the spiderman's both focused well on the struggles of the everyman hero and had good endings to lead into the next and has anyone mentioned the punisher? yes the punisher.  it was great it stuck to the comic it was gory gritty and fast paced just like the comic and also x-3 that was excellent and whoever mentioned fantastic four should have their head examined....


----------



## d0rk (Jun 27, 2006)

I would go with X-men. Neat stuff


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 27, 2006)

X-Men 1-3
Spiderman 1 & 2
Hellboy
Batman Begins


----------



## Crossdive (Jun 27, 2006)

Batman Begins, Spider-Man 1 & 2, X-Men trilogy, 1989 Batman and Batman Returns, Hulk, Daredevil, Elektra, Punisher, Superman 1 and 2.


----------



## ジェイコブ (Jun 27, 2006)

My top 5:

1. Batman (this and Batman Returns are the only Burton films I like. The creepy dark image worked in this case. Keaton is by no means the perfect Batman appearance-wise (he's just too small), but he did the voice, personality, and overall character perfectly. And as much as I can't stand Nicholson, he was an incredible Joker. This movie is simply a classic, and a superhero masterpiece. It also is a very sentimental movie for me since I loved it as a little kid)
1. Batman Begins (I never thought this could compete with the 1989 Burton film. But when I saw it in theaters, boy was I pleasantly surprised. This is the Batman film of the 21st century. I can't wait for the next one. Bale was an excellent Batman, and Cane was the perfect Alfred (though Michael Gough from the Burton films is also right up there). Gordon and Fox were also excellently casted. This film had me on the edge of my seat and took me for a thrill ride. You have to see it to understand)
2. Batman: The Mask of Phantasm (an animated classic. This movie was very well done and is the greatest of everything animated in the superhero universe IMO. Very touching and gripping. Also a sentimental movie for me)
3. Spider-Man (if it weren't for the Spidey films, I'd think Raimi was a failure as a director (at least for what I've seen from him). But these were just awesome. It brought Spidey to life all over again)
3. Spider-Man 2 (I can never decide which I like better. I like and dislike some things about both. But this may very well be the better of the two (though I don't know if I myself like it more). A must see)


----------



## Crossdive (Jun 27, 2006)

oh yeah, shame on me, I forgot Mask of the Phantasm. X_X That was EXCELLENT. ^_^

definitely, Batman Begins just had some a beyond-speech beautiful depth to it, I honestly can't see why someone WOULDN'T like this film. This is one of those few movies I consider definitely an instant masterpiece.


----------

